# Medium frame in a deep hive body??



## Dan the bee guy (Jun 18, 2015)

No problem a friend of mine uses a medium frame for mite control. They will build drone comb on the bottom then when it is capped just slice it off.


----------



## aunt betty (May 4, 2015)

I did the same thing earlier this year. Had a top bar hive ready to split, lots of pollen frames but only had honey in medium Langstroth so I tossed one medium frame into a deep lang nuc. It's not a disaster. They built some nice straight combs along the bottom, layed eggs in it and life goes on. The bees and "bars" came from a top bar that I somehow designed to work with langstroth boxes. Popped the bars and that frame of honey in because it was all I had at the time and there were queen cells to deal with. Ended up with a nice little nuc and it's in a big box now. Don't fight what you are given and use what you got.


----------



## billabell (Apr 19, 2010)

I did it once last year and left several medium frames in too long. I forgot about it and 3 weeks later they had built down to very close to the floor. The biggest problem was they cross combed the bottom portion to the neighboring combs. But it wasn't to bad I just cut off the extra comb and lost some brood and put it back in a medium box. Get it out as soon as you can.


----------



## Canyon Beekeeper (Aug 6, 2015)

Thanks everyone - just what I was hoping to hear! Not sure about the drone comb in the nuc hive but maybe I can get it rotated out and replaced with foundation after the original brood hatches. Thanks!


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Welcome to BeeSource! You can also cut it off and, if it's straight, use rubberbands to install it in frames. If I need to use medium frames in a deep box, I alternate them with deep frames. Usually they aren't attached to the deeps. If you put two mediums side by side, the bees may attach them together.


----------

